# RICKJJ59W's #1 Fan



## swizzle (Aug 1, 2011)

I was swimming around in my local dump dirt fishin' for some fine antique glass when I ran into someone who knows all about Antique-bottles.net. We chatted for quite a while and then we got to talking about some post in...






 We started to talk about Sick Rick's curse of empty privies and evil felines on the sideline. We'll once that conversation started, actually as soon as Sick Rick's name was mentioned this one goes nuts. Absolutely would not shut up about how great Rick's digs and digging stories are. Even showed me a pic of him and Rick together after a dig. 





 I never realized that he knew Rick personally. He said nothing but kind words about Rick and then it started to get weird. Dude started to talk about how tasty Rick looked. Really loves his hair and style. Then he shows me this pic of him helping Rick put a part in his hair. 





 Even helped him part his eyebrows!?! 





 Yeah what a weirdo right!! Well anyways, after that pic I ended the conversation quick and got out of there. I'm still in shock and refused to look at the rest of the pics. He said they were more family oriented but I had seen enough. I didn't want to find out why they call him Sick Rick. Well anyways thats a true story that I just made up. It makes sense if you don't think about it. Swiz [][][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2011)

The more I look, the more I lol.. []


----------



## swizzle (Aug 2, 2011)

I wasn't sure what story line to go with. I should have went with it being Rick's long lost cousin who's a privy digger as well. I was looking for the perfect sized pic for a story and there it was the pic of Sick Rick. It could have been anyone. He is quite photogenic isn't he. Sorry Rick. I couldn't resist. Swiz


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

Now I am waiting for Rick's story about Swiz............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Now I am waiting for Rick's story about Swiz............


 

 Hahaha well he had the same idea as me,I just saw that head in his first post.and said---- "I like this face,I can do something with it" (photoshop) then I saw this  thread lol 
     Very creative swizz[] ,now all  I need is a pic of you,but I have never seen a pic of you,why is that?????


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

He's invisible!   (I think I do remember a picture of him. A big guy, right Swiz?)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> He's invisible!   (I think I do remember a picture of him. A big guy, right Swiz?)


 
 Lets have it,I need to  study it  [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if I've ever posted a pic here. I'm short so I wouldn't say big. More of a robust, husky type. I'll post a pic for you in the next few days Rick. Maybe a couple. Bombboy may have posted one of me a few months back. Good luck finding it. I think that'd be the only pic I have on here. [][][][][][8D]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

The post with your pictures in it were probably 1-2 years old.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 2, 2011)

If its the pics that Bombboy took they are from this year. Always wondered how Rick got his hair like that. [][][]


----------



## bombboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Here you go Rick, taken this year late April. Best one I got. Had to get him to crawl out of his hole just to snap a couple of pics.

 Sorry Swiz, but Im curious to see the outcome. Let the games begin.

 Mark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> If its the pics that Bombboy took they are from this year. Always wondered how Rick got his hair like that. [][][]


 
 Hair???!!  your talking about my hair [] lol wow


----------



## rockbot (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 now you got me laughing!


----------



## swizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

[][][][] Yup that's the one. Thanx Mark. Almost looks like my heads already been photoshoped onto my body in that pic. Ok Rick, you got a pic. Go ahead and do your worst...or best whatever. I'll still get you some more pics in the near future. Have fun. Swiz [][][]


----------



## ajohn (Aug 3, 2011)

swiz, that's exactly how I pictured you in my mind....except with no glasses,and hair as long as mine,and maybe a little taller......didn't see the beard either,but exactly![]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

HahaHAhaHaha its always funny how people draw a mental image of someone and then when they see that person they just don't look right. That's the old human brain for ya. Gotta love it. Swiz


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I always imaged you looked like this swiz... [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah that was before I put on all the weight. [][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess I'm not very good at drawing mental images... Art class was never my thing... [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

i hear ya,i cant draw a pretty circle,............better not let MICHELLE OBAMA see you swizzle,shel give you a lecture...........but,im not exactly slim myself......but ive got the south for an excuse,were not supposed to be stick people[]your definitely not as i picture you,...but im probably not as you picture me either............you look a little bit like JAMEY JOHNSON...........i think its the beard..........well,ive rambled on enough,gonna go enjoy the rest of my day before i gotta go to the dentist,gotta get 2 caps and 2 fillings,..............I HATE DENTISTS!!!!!![][][][][][][][>:][>:]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

well Rick I couldn't believe my luck. 20 feet up the hill from where I found the upper half of your #1 fan I found the rest of her. Yup its an ugly chick not an ugly dude. So its ok now. Here she is all dolled up and reunited with her better half.







 and here she is cheating on you all ready with some dirty rat at my B-day party a couple weeks back. Sorry man. I didn't want you to see it this way but I thought you should know. Your #1 gurl is a Playa!! 






 If you need someone to talk to then I'm sure we'll all understand. Just post away and we'll be your rock. Be strong man...be strong.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually, I believe the rat is cuter.  Take it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2011)

CUTE LOL 
  Did you really find the other piece to it?


----------



## swizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup. My buddy actually dug it and left it on top of the bank. I scooped it up because I was pretty sure it belonged to her and sure enough it does. Pretty cool. The whole inside had a red paste or paint like substance. I'm not sure what she was suppose to be. Maybe a personal ashtray or a toothbrush holder. She's only 4" tall. I'll probably plop her down on the old shelf with my other weird digs. Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2011)

Well it was a meant to be thing then,now I have 1 fan hahahah


----------



## swizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll try to dig you up some more fans and maybe a groupie or 3. In the meantime be [8D]


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys have too much free time.


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course I just spent my time reading this post, so what's that say?

 I better go feed the birds.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 27, 2011)

Dave do you need a #1 fan too? Me and Rick can help!! []


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 27, 2011)

Aww gee.  

 Well I guess if the offer's there...


----------



## swizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

Got any pics that we can play with? Swiz [8D]


----------

